# Using AMNPS in MES40



## jp61 (Apr 30, 2012)

I recently purchased one, but have yet to use it for a smoke. I did fill and burn through one row of apple pellets with a simulated hot and cold smoke. Got about 2 1/2hrs from it. I was busy with other things at the same time so I didn't get a chance to play with it too much. My question is... to achieve TBS using a MES, what percentage of air is required. 100% = chip loader and tray removed with vent wide open. I have a cold smoke coming up soon and I'd like to get a better feel for it's operation. Thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 30, 2012)

I have used the AMNPS on both hot and cold smokes and have found 1" out on the Loader and Chip tray works best for a Hot Smoke. If you take them out completely there will be too much air and the AMNPS will burn Hot and Fast, raising the Temps by 25*f or more. No matter what you are smoking leave the top vent 100% open. I did the same set-up for cold smoked Bacon and Cheese. The outside temp was 70 and after 3 hours the AMNPS raised the Smoker temp to 100* and I had to open the door to cool things down. I will be using Ice next time...JJ


----------



## greenrn (Apr 30, 2012)

I want AMNPS for my MES 40. I want to try cheese in a cold smoke.


----------



## jp61 (Apr 30, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I have used the AMNPS on both hot and cold smokes and have found 1" out on the Loader and Chip tray works best for a Hot Smoke. If you take them out completely there will be too much air and the AMNPS will burn Hot and Fast, raising the Temps by 25*f or more. No matter what you are smoking leave the top vent 100% open. I did the same set-up for cold smoked Bacon and Cheese. The outside temp was 70 and after 3 hours the AMNPS raised the Smoker temp to 100* and I had to open the door to cool things down. I will be using Ice next time...JJ


Thanks Chef JJ. When you say 1" out on the loader, is that 1" past the side-wall of the smoker? I didn't touch the tray and had the loader out past the side-wall maybe 1/4" at the most. I wasn't getting TBS, probably from a lack of air. But like I said, I didn't have enough time to play with it. I'll start with your set-up and go from there. Thanks again!


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 1, 2012)

I pull it out until there is a 1" gap between the Loader Cap and the outer wall of the MES. The chip tray I just give a tug until it opens a bit...JJ


----------



## ironhorse07 (May 1, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I pull it out until there is a 1" gap between the Loader Cap and the outer wall of the MES. The chip tray I just give a tug until it opens a bit...JJ


X2  but if you go 1 1/16" it is too far


----------



## jp61 (May 1, 2012)

Ironhorse07 said:


> X2  but if you go 1 1/16" it is too far


I'll try not to go past 1 3/64" Ironhorse07


----------



## jmart (Nov 17, 2012)

Just fired up my new mes 40 along with AMNPS that I received this past Thursday.  I wanna say thanks to Mr. Todd for samples of oak, hickory, and pitmasters choice.  Using pitmasters choice right now and the aroma is so beautiful.  I think I'm falling in love all over again.  Threw in some St. Louis ribs and we'll see how they come out in a few hours.













amnps.jpg



__ jmart
__ Nov 17, 2012


----------

